# messed up my final



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

Today was my first exam and already I messed up big time, the exam counts for 60% of my final grade in that class and I did poorly on it to say the lease. I was barley able to form coherent sentences, I don't even know if hy handwriting was legiable, my answers for the mutiple choice was basically guess work, I will be lucky if I pull out a D. I needed to do well in school this year, I have failed to do that, any dreams or hopes I had for the future are dashed, I will never amount to anything.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't get down on yourself. Everyone has bad exams. You can't be great at every subject. Just don't worry about it and focus on your other up coming exams. Goodluck!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mordeci said:


> Today was my first exam and already I messed up big time, the exam counts for 60% of my final grade in that class and I did poorly on it to say the lease. I was barley able to form coherent sentences, I don't even know if hy handwriting was legiable, my answers for the mutiple choice was basically guess work, I will be lucky if I pull out a D. I needed to do well in school this year, I have failed to do that, any dreams or hopes I had for the future are dashed, I will never amount to anything.


Yes, you will amount to something.
About the exam - what is done is done. I had finals like that, ended up doing well with a curve.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Some professors will (silently) take into account how insanely bad the final exam went for you in comparison to the other work you did in the class. Not common but if they know you're disabled it does help on occasion. 

Like the others said, this does happen. Worst case, you fail. You can do it again! (or not, if it's an elective )


----------



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

well the situation is getting worse,I had my finals in school with the last one tommrow and I know I did terrible on them, this was my last shot and I blew it big time. I am 0-2 about to go 0-3 and I know I did poorly enough that I won't be able to recover next semester. Any and all hopes and dreams I had is out the window now, the school won't take any excuses


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, I was reading you forum and I genuinely understand. I messed up this semester also and I'm disappointed in myself. After this semester my GPA is going to drop 5 massive points. I never really messed up in school and always maintained a great GPA, so this is killing me inside. I truly share your pain and would like to also share my thoughts about our situation. Dwelling about this isn't going to change a thing. Everyone fails at times no one is perfect. We just have to accept our failure, acknowledge our mistakes ( not studying hard enough, not doing hmwk etc..) and work out a better plan for next time, so we won't relapse into the same situation. You probably won't be able to completely fix you GPA next year but you could certainly raise it. Once there is progress you know that your actually heading in the right direction and that's all that matters. So please don't kick yourself too hard for your loss and don't give up either. Just make your goals for the next semester and go from there, your GPA slowly but surely be where you need it to be. Well, I wish you the best of luck and hope you don't give up on your dreams over a few failed classes.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, wow, we're in the same boat, I got 2 Ds so far, in English and communications..and I might fail math and the other English this semester, which will put me more behind, my gpa last semester was 1.5ish..or less....But please don't e negative, I feel the same but I'm still going to try and hope it works out. Being sad all the time and made or regretful ****s things up more...


----------

